# Bobby Jackson decides to have surgery, out until April



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Bobby Jackson Sprains Wrist*



> Kings guard Bobby Jackson sprained his left wrist late in the first half of Sacramento's game against Washington on Tuesday night.
> 
> Jackson, the Kings' top-scoring reserve with 12.3 points per game, didn't return. He had four points and three assists in 10 minutes against the Wizards.
> 
> Jackson also averages 3.4 rebounds and 2.2 assists per game. He was chosen as the NBA's top sixth man in the 2002-03 season.


http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm..._bk_ne/bkn_kings_jackson_injured&sid=95747870


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Will he miss any games??

(I hope not :gopray: )


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sprained Wrist bobby would be day-day.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe this will force him to play Kevin Martin :gopray:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I could be wrong but I think on NBATV it said he was gonna miss 3 months. =(


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup... 3 months...

http://www.sacbee.com/24hour/sports/basketball/nba/story/1950342p-9930752c.html


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Yup... 3 months...
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/24hour/sports/basketball/nba/story/1950342p-9930752c.html


This is not a good thing:no: 

Bibby will now have to log a lot of minutes and play terrific on a game by game basis.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Will BJax go to the injured list anytime soon? It seems that Adelman doesnt need anyone fresh, but still are Kings planing to sign anybody for those 3 months?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Will BJax go to the injured list anytime soon? It seems that Adelman doesnt need anyone fresh, but still are Kings planing to sign anybody for those 3 months?


:whoknows:

I read that they might sign Courtney Alexander once he gets healthy, but that really wouldn't help the PG situation at all.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jackson decides to have surgery 



> Sixth man Bobby Jackson has decided to have surgery on a torn ligament in his left wrist after being examined by two more physicians this week in New York, Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie said Wednesday.
> 
> Petrie said a date for the surgery has not been determined, but he anticipated it will be within a week and the minimum period for Jackson's rehabilitation to be 12 weeks. That time frame suggests an optimistic return around the first week in April. The regular season ends April 20.





> Jackson's prolonged absence will result in Sacramento bringing in another player, Petrie said.
> 
> "Eventually, we'll put Bobby on the injured list and fill that roster spot," Petrie said. "Hopefully, it will be another backcourt player with point-guard skills. We have a long list of players and a lot of people calling us. We could wait until 10-day contracts become available."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

How come C.Alexander is still on the players list at the kings.com website??

I thought that he wasn't with the Kings anymore. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KINGS’ JACKSON UNDERGOES SUCCESSFUL WRIST SURGERY


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jackson has wrist surgery, is gone for regular season: The Kings' sixth man is expected to spend 16 weeks on the sideline 



> Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie said Jackson's roster spot will be filled by another backcourt player with point-guard skills.


Who is available?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Who is available?


I found a list of Free Agent PG's from Hoopshype.com



> Rod Strickland,
> Anthony Goldwire, Darrick Martin,
> Omar Cook, Doug Overton, Tommy Adams, Rick Apodaca, Maurice Baker, Jermaine Boyette, SirValiant Brown, John Celestand, Joseph Crispin, Vonteego Cummings, Rameel Curry, Emanual Davis, Alex Garcia, Marcus Hatten, Mark Jackson, Patrick Jackson, Nate Johnson, Billy Keys, Brandin Knight, Tito Maddox, Matt Maloney, Curtis Milage, Jason Miskiri, Marcus Moore, Ervin Murray, Jeff Myers, Dean Oliver, Brent Price, Kareem Reid, Larry Reid, Jemeil Rich, Yuta Tabuse, Marcus Taylor, David Webber, Jay Williams and Derrick Zimmerman


EDIT: Smush Parker just got waived


----------



## IHeartMikeBibby (Jan 4, 2005)

What ever happened to that guy JR Bremer? I remember seeing him play for Boston a few years ago and he was pretty good. Would he be a good pick up??


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IHeartMikeBibby</b>!
> What ever happened to that guy JR Bremer? I remember seeing him play for Boston a few years ago and he was pretty good. Would he be a good pick up??


After Boston he played last year in Cleveland. This season JR Bremer is playing in Europe for Unicaja Malaga from Spain. Hes doing quite good and I doubt that he would leave in the middle of the season. 

Bremer averages 13.7 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.3 apg and 1.3 spg in Euroleague in 8 games. Also he averages 16.9, 2.8 rpg, 2.3 apg and 1.4 spg in Spanish ACB league in 15 games.


----------

